# Vis Racing body kits??Quality??Fit??



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

Anyone have any info on qaulity and fit for Vis Racing body kits? I am thinking about buying the Omega kit for my 200sx. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

I think this should be asked in the cosmetics section. You'll get more answers there


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

supposely the real VIS kits are suppose to fit well.. but i dont believe the really make them much anymore.. its now just imitations..


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

The VIS kits usually fit quite nicely.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

Thanks for the info,I'm ordering directly from Vis so i wont have to worry about immatations, and sorry for putting this in the wrong place..im new.So feel free to boss me around till i get the hang of things.lol


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

Fit is good usualy on their kits...but the B14 kit that replaces the grill...you have to remove the foam impact bumper behind it so you have to be careful.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Binger said:


> Fit is good usualy on their kits...but the B14 kit that replaces the grill...you have to remove the foam impact bumper behind it so you have to be careful.


If you have a habit of bumping into shit (and I'm not saying that YOU do) then I don't think you should be looking into any body kit.
That 1 inch thick chunk of foam does very little....


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

yeah I see no point in that foam other than blocking a place some radiator holes could be.


----------



## crash (Nov 30, 2004)

look at the locked thread on vis racing bodykits u will find all the info u need there. I say again as i said in that post.......do not support VIS racing. the fit is "ok" if you can ever get your kit


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmmm, I didn't have a problem.

Oh, now I remember that there was an issue.

When we ordered the kit (I went in on it with another guy), they packed the Altima front bumper with the 200SX/Sentra sides/rear.
We called them and sent them pics to show that they fucked up.
They paiid the shipping cost and did not charge a re-stocking fee ( I have heard other people have been charged for re-stocking when the mistake was with the supplier).

I would do business with them again.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> If you have a habit of bumping into shit (and I'm not saying that YOU do) then I don't think you should be looking into any body kit.
> That 1 inch thick chunk of foam does very little....


LOL>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## ryOs13 (May 17, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> supposely the real VIS kits are suppose to fit well.. but i dont believe the really make them much anymore.. its now just imitations..


VIS has decent fitment compared to many other suppliers. VIS has connections and share parts when theyre in backorder and wut not with many other body kit suppliers. VIS Supplies many companies that you may buy from that you dunt know. Compared from back then when they started, they now have logoed plastic packaged thats actually closed when they come from china.... they sometimes hire some local body shop guy to make some bumpers - those are the ones that not smooth and is white... 

i juss wanted to say that nothing fits better than the actual "Real" kit that VIS copies from... their kit and others will always suck!!

Their CF Hoods are however surprisingly good.


----------



## NoWhere98 (Jan 6, 2005)

My front bumper is a VIS Racing... and it fit perfect... no problem at all  :thumbup:


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

NoWhere98 said:


> My front bumper is a VIS Racing... and it fit perfect... no problem at all  :thumbup:


My front bumper and my sides are from VIS and no problem .I installed the side skirts by myself.....perfect fitment


----------



## NoWhere98 (Jan 6, 2005)

JayL1967 said:


> My front bumper and my sides are from VIS and no problem .I installed the side skirts by myself.....perfect fitment



We have the same front ... You have good taste hehe


----------

